# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Anyone up for a Philly gathering?

## patchdad

Just wondering if anyone's up for a Philly gathering before we hit the summer shore season?  I'd be happy to plan.

----------


## andynap

I'm in. Phyl says I have to go with or without her.

----------


## elgreaux

what date? could be possible ...

----------


## stbartslover

Count us as a maybe...

----------


## Theresa

We'd like to see everyone as well.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We have already taken up residence at the beach...we will miss it again.

----------


## Jeanette

I am also a maybe depending on the date. It's been a long time. It would be lovely to see everyone again.

----------


## mulls01

Beth and I are here and would definitely be interested in attending.  

-Greg

----------


## VW

Same here a maybe for Terry and myself depending on the date.
Val

----------

